# Jamboree



## troutfisher (Jul 31, 2007)

We did a jamboree over the weekend, raised over $1000.00 for a little guy that's about to have a serious operation...........here's some pics:


----------



## troutfisher (Jul 31, 2007)

Moose carved a Guitar that auctioned off for over $100...........


----------



## troutfisher (Jul 31, 2007)

I did a Blue Heron...........


----------



## troutfisher (Jul 31, 2007)

We Had a little argument............Moose says it's the best saw Husky ever made, I say it's the best saw anybody ever made.


----------



## troutfisher (Jul 31, 2007)

We Had a good time, drank a lot of beer, and raised some money for a good cause............and I was the only one on the dance floor wearing saw chaps!!


----------



## moose#1 (Jul 31, 2007)

not really sure what i was doin but it turned out ok .:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jul 31, 2007)

nice work guys, and for a good cause too.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 31, 2007)

That was very nice of you guys, I would have been there too if we were closer.
Hey Moose, welcome to AS


----------



## moose#1 (Jul 31, 2007)

carvinmark said:


> That was very nice of you guys, I would have been there too if we were closer.
> Hey Moose, welcome to AS



thank you for the welcome to as,im new at all this, as you can see by my typing. i viewed some of your work ,its very nice ,well done.


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Moose, you have a good teacher and friend, troutfisher. Keep carving.


----------

